
Ask HN: What are good freelancing chat communities? - muzani
I&#x27;m looking for a kind of chat room to idle in with other freelancers. I would like the social presence of similar people, but co-working spaces don&#x27;t suit me.<p>Ideally not a forum or reddit subgroup - I want to just socialize without writing walls of text in response to old forum questions.
======
ioddly
Here are two that I enjoy participating in.

Reactiflux: [https://www.reactiflux.com/](https://www.reactiflux.com/)

Not freelancing specific but there's a lot of pretty knowledgeable people in
#jobs-advice, plenty of banter, and sometimes I get a technical question
answered too. It's probably the most active chat-style programming community
out there.

And here's a freelancing specific one:

And this one: [https://www.jasonswett.net/the-secret-alliance-of-
freelance-...](https://www.jasonswett.net/the-secret-alliance-of-freelance-
programmers/)

~~~
muzani
You seem to have missed out the second link

~~~
ioddly
Whoops, I didn't sleep much last night. Just meant it to be the one all the
way at the bottom.

